# Probleme mit der Tastatur



## Lemiras (1. November 2004)

Seid gegrüßt,
 ich habe teilweise ein arges Problem mit meiner Tastatur. Teilweise ohne bestimmtes zutun, soll heißen ich habe noch kein Muster erkannt. Stürzt meine Tastatur hab und es sinc keine Eingaben mehr möglich . Wechsle ich zu einem anderen Benutzer oder logger ich mich aus und neu ein Funktioniert die Tastatur wieder ohne Probleme. Dies geschieht weder bei einem Bestimmten Programm (es tauchte sowohl bei Open office als auch beim vi und emacx auf) noch unter einem bestimmten Benutzer. Hat jemand eine Idee wodran es liegen kann?

 Das zweite Probelm ist das ich es nicht schaffe die französischen Buchstaben zu aktivieren wie ´e ´a etc. Trotz einstellungen auf Deutsche Tastaturbelegung, in dieser sollten die Sonderzeichen eigentlich enthalten sein.

 So mein System: Suse 9.1


----------

